# Netgear WG111 Router Probleme



## Yagilius (14. Juni 2008)

Liebe Buffies,

ich suche schon seit 2 Wochen verzweifelt nach einer Lösung für mein Problem 
und dabei handelt es sich um den Router *"Netgear WG111".*

Vor 2 Wochen als ich die Internetverbindung aufnehmen wollte gab mein 
PC an das er Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität habe. Davor ging alles 
Einwandfrei und hatte keine Probleme ins Internet zu kommen, von einem Tag auf den anderen 
wollte der Router nicht mehr.  Nun ja danach habe ich rechachiert und bin vergebens
nicht schlauer geworden. Ich habe heute meinen Computer formatiert und alles neu Installiert jedoch funktioniert es nicht. 

Ich stecke meinen Router an und es zeigt mir an das eine Internetverbindung zu *78%* besteht 
aber doch baut er alle 2Sekunden eine Verbindung auf und bricht sofort wieder ab. 

Nun Frage ich die Schlauen Köpfe unter uns, wisst ihr woran es liegen könnte?

*Sender: Netgear WGR614 v7
Empfänger: Netgear WG111*

Hoffe ihr kennt eine Lösung für mein Problem. 

Yagilius


----------



## Webo (14. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne diese Problem nur von einer Fritz!Box, bei dieser muss man einfach die PC-Treiber für den Empfänger neu installieren und schwups, es funzt wieder. Da hier die gleichen Symptome sind, denke ich, dass du dieses mal probieren solltest !


----------



## Fire bone (14. Juni 2008)

Ähnliches problem ist bei mir auch gradu aufgetreten hab auch die fritz box. 

ps.: falsches forum


----------



## Cher-Bum (14. Juni 2008)

Webo schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Problem nur von einer Fritz!Box, bei dieser muss man einfach die PC-Treiber für den Empfänger neu installieren und schwups, es funzt wieder. Da hier die gleichen Symptome sind, denke ich, dass du dieses mal probieren solltest !




Naja wenn er formatiert hat und alles neu instaliert hat isses das wohl nich


----------



## Bulldoz (14. Juni 2008)

Bist du dir sicher das es an deinem Router liegt? Hatte so ein ähnliches Problem und es lag an meinem Provider. Solltest du dir nicht 100%ig sicher sein, dass es nicht an deinem Internet liegt, solltest du vielleicht mal bei deinem Provider nachfragen ob es nicht vielleicht doch an deinem Inet liegt. 

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## ck007 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

So ein Problem hatte ich auch mal. Geh mal auf die Seite www.windows-doktor.de dort gibt es von Montag - Freitag und Sonntags Leute die so was über Fernwartung reparieren. Die greifen dann auf deinem PC zu und reparieren das direkt. Hat bei mir  10 Minuten gedauert und schon ging wieder alles. Habe zu dem Problem auch keine Lösung gefunden dann bin ich einfach zu denen gegangen.

Gruß
ck007


----------



## Yagilius (14. Juni 2008)

#Bulldoz

Ich weiß es nicht 100%ig aber kann jedoch von meinem Main PC aus Surfen!

Mein Main PC hat Internetzugang und es funktioniert alles nur der 2te PC der 
mit dem USB Stick Netgear Router WG111 läuft funktioniert nicht. 
Also am Internet kann es mal nicht liegen denke ich sondern an der Einstellung oder am Router Set.


----------



## Krushaak (14. Juni 2008)

hi,

haste es schonmal mit nem reset vom router versucht???
vlt auch mal neues netzwerk auf anderem channel mit neuem pw einrichten, vlt hilfts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei mir hats so gefunzt, als ich probleme hatte (den Empfänger hab ich übrigens auch)

MfG


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte längere Zeit denselben Stick (WG111) und bekam dann plötzlich auch solche Probleme. Beim Googlen kamen mir dann allmählich Berichte zu Ohren, dass dieser Stick wohl nicht auf den Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sein soll und mit der Zeit an Zuverlässigkeit nachlässt.

Mein Tipp wäre: Versuch mal, den PC mit einem Kabel an den Router anzuschließen. Wenn du dann keine Probleme mehr mit der Verbindung hast, dann liegt es schonmal nicht am Router selbst oder dem Internetanschluss, sondern am W-LAN (war bei mir genauso).

Dann kannst du entweder auf einen anderen W-LAN-Empfänger mit größerer Leistung (am besten eine Richtantenne, gibt Anleitungen im Netz wie man sich die z.B. aus einer leeren "Pringles"-Chipsdose bauen kann) oder direkt auf ein kabelgebundenes LAN ausweichen.

Generell würd ich dir zum stressfreien Zocken Kabel-LAN empfehlen, unter der teilweise schwankenden W-LAN Verbindung leidet (zumindest bei mir) auch die Latenz ingame. Das ging soweit, dass meine Latenz im W-LAN zwischen 500 und 800 pendelte, sie aber auf 100-200 zurückging, kaum dass das Kabel eingesteckt war.


----------



## Yagilius (14. Juni 2008)

Krushaak schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> haste es schonmal mit nem reset vom router versucht???
> vlt auch mal neues netzwerk auf anderem channel mit neuem pw einrichten, vlt hilfts ja
> ...




Wärst du so nett und würdest mir Beschreiben wie ich meinen Router resetten kann?


----------



## Krushaak (14. Juni 2008)

ich kenn dein modell nich wirklich...
aber guck ihn dir einfach genau an, und vlt is da irgendwo ein kleine knöpfchen zum reseten.
(bei den meisten musst du den knopf so ca. 5 sek gedrückt lassen)

ansonsten schau einfach mal ins handbuch, da is das 100%ig beschrieben.

andere möglichkeit wäre über den explorer auf die einstellungen zuzugreifen, d.h. einfach die ip des routers in die adresszeile schreiben.

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen

mfg

edit: Router-IP müsste 192.168.0.1 sein, name:admin, pw:passwort bzw admin
       hab ich hierher: http://7070.org/docs/netgearwgr (online handbuch zu deinem router)


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Juni 2008)

Yagilius schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett und würdest mir Beschreiben wie ich meinen Router resetten kann?



Entweder gibts auf der Rückseite des Routers einen entsprechenden Knopf, oder einen Punkt im Router-Steuerungsmenü. Meistens sogar beides.

Wo du den Knopf findest oder den Eintrag im Konfig-Menü des Routers dürfte dir das Handbuch verraten können. Such da mal nach "Zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen" oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## x3n0n (14. Juni 2008)

Hm nach Draco1985 würde ich auch sagen, dass es am Stick liegt. Vor allem weil ich Netgear nicht so sehr "mag", da gibt es bessere Marken...


----------



## Yagilius (14. Juni 2008)

Kruzi Fix nochmal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Router Sender resetet und trotzdem will es nicht funktionieren... ich bin wirklich am Ende, weiß nicht mehr was ich noch tun kann... es kann doch nicht sein das es von einem Tag auf den anderen spinnt oder?


----------



## x3n0n (14. Juni 2008)

Naja doch bei Hardware-Versagen schon, hast du schon die Methode mit dem Kabel probiert?


----------



## Yagilius (15. Juni 2008)

grr ehrlich gesagt weiß ich jetzt nicht welche Methode du meinst.. aber ich probiere im Moment es durch SP2 oder SP3 weg zu bekommen.. hab noch immer SP1 nach der formatierung


----------



## x3n0n (15. Juni 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp wäre: Versuch mal, den PC mit einem Kabel an den Router anzuschließen. Wenn du dann keine Probleme mehr mit der Verbindung hast, dann liegt es schonmal nicht am Router selbst oder dem Internetanschluss, sondern am W-LAN (war bei mir genauso).
> 
> Dann kannst du entweder auf einen anderen W-LAN-Empfänger mit größerer Leistung (am besten eine Richtantenne, gibt Anleitungen im Netz wie man sich die z.B. aus einer leeren "Pringles"-Chipsdose bauen kann) oder direkt auf ein kabelgebundenes LAN ausweichen.
> 
> Generell würd ich dir zum stressfreien Zocken Kabel-LAN empfehlen, unter der teilweise schwankenden W-LAN Verbindung leidet (zumindest bei mir) auch die Latenz ingame. Das ging soweit, dass meine Latenz im W-LAN zwischen 500 und 800 pendelte, sie aber auf 100-200 zurückging, kaum dass das Kabel eingesteckt war.


Diese Methode...


----------



## dejaspeed (15. Juni 2008)

Aus einer dose eine richtantenne zu bauen erfordert schon etwas kentniss und geschick in dieser richtung ich würde es nicht so einfach jeden ans herz legen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem du bei vielen Routern nicht die sendeleistung anpassen kannst da sie für richtantennen im nahbereich zu starkes rauschen verursachen würden bzw gillt das prinzipiell für alle empfänger ich fahre auf meinen buffalo gerade mal mit 30 mw und habe keine probleme mit dem Wlan.


----------



## Yagilius (15. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Diese Methode...




Ah ja das hab ich versucht geht trotzdem nicht ;(...


habe nun versucht die IP adresse manuell einzugeben..: 192.168.1.2 Standartgateway : 192.168.1.1 DNS 192.168.1.1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meint ihr das es an der Internetverbindung liegen könnte bzw die Internetverbindung zu schwach ist und deswegen der Router keine verbindung aufnehmen kann?

Auf meinem Main PC steht wie nach wie vor "Eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität"! Könnte daran etwas falsch sein?

habe nun SP3 rauf gespielt werde mal probieren ob es an den updates liegt.


PS.: Vielen Dank an die, die sich mühe geben zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

